# UV sanitizer



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

what are your opinions on UV sanitizers? needed? what brand do you suggest? lastly what wattage is needed for a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

between 5-9 watts is needed for a 55, or desired is probally a better word. I am running a uv light in a canister filter. it roicks and it is cheap in my lfs . http://www.thehiddenreef.com/istar.asp?a=6...12541!THR01 is the link, this is the smallest filter witha 5 watt uv light, I love it, I got the bigger filter but I am running a 90...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have mixed feelings about running a uv, i kind of feel on a fish only it would be better then a reef but there are plenty of reef guys that will use a uv but only for short periods of time like one day a week or if certain conditions come up. the only thing i have against them is that it will kill good and bad bacteria photoplankton, i perfer to let the good and bad battle it out and find a balance naturally as long as everything looks heathly ..


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> i have mixed feelings about running a uv, i kind of feel on a fish only it would be better then a reef but there are plenty of reef guys that will use a uv but only for short periods of time like one day a week or if certain conditions come up. the only thing i have against them is that it will kill good and bad bacteria photoplankton, i perfer to let the good and bad battle it out and find a balance naturally as long as everything looks heathly ..


I agree when u look at it like that, but most good bacteria wont be loose swimming in water, they will be on rock and sand and glass, so the majority of the good bacteria will be left untouched, the only thing I noticed from adding the filter is that my levels went down to zero, and since it is contained in my canister all my canister lines dont clog up with algae... a great bonus.. I love that filter


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> i have mixed feelings about running a uv, i kind of feel on a fish only it would be better then a reef but there are plenty of reef guys that will use a uv but only for short periods of time like one day a week or if certain conditions come up. the only thing i have against them is that it will kill good and bad bacteria photoplankton, i perfer to let the good and bad battle it out and find a balance naturally as long as everything looks heathly ..


I agree when u look at it like that, but most good bacteria wont be loose swimming in water, they will be on rock and sand and glass, so the majority of the good bacteria will be left untouched, the only thing I noticed from adding the filter is that my levels went down to zero, and since it is contained in my canister all my canister lines dont clog up with algae... a great bonus.. I love that filter
[/quote]

that is a bonus, after this thread i was over at RC and read a very indepth uv thread on the sps forum, seem the number one visible bennifit was clearer water, number 2 was healthier fish. but the biggest issue was propper sizing for them to be effective and to offset teh short life of the bulbs and the cost. from what i was able to gather typical algae requires lower levels of uv exposure then the things that effect fish health, the next thing was that the bulbs loose 40 percent of there power within the first six months if you over size by at least that much it can continue to be effect after thet initial output loss so you can run the bulb longer effectively. and lastly the diameter of the filter is key to its effectiveness, the uv is most effective within an inch of the bulb so narrower housing even with higher watttage would be a good way to go. last thing was to use a regulator valve slowing down the flow can increase the effectiveness by extending the exposure time if the bulb is either underpowered or aging but should still be replaced atleast after 9 nmonths


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

lots of mixed feelings about this, I found some cheap ones on ebay, im gonna look into those.


----------

